# 2012 Annual Trail of Hearts Benefit Ride



## jsampsonccs (Dec 30, 2010)

*








*
*2012 BENEFIT HORSE TRAIL RIDE *​ *February 25th, 2012 *​ *McCulley Farms, Florida*​ ​








Ride along the Withlacoochee River surrounded by nature.
Participate in our Poker Run Game along the trail.
Enjoy a free hot catered lunch with entry
Demonstration on therapeutic riding for individuals with disabilities











*Benefit Ride Fee: $30* – (include free parking and catered Lunch) 
*Benefit Ride Plus Poker Run Fee: $40* - ( includes free parking, catered lunch and 5 poker cards) 
*Additional cards: $5* each, no limit 
*Ride Tee Shirt: $10* (S, M, L, XL) *$12* ( XXL, XXXL)










8:00 AM - 10:00 AM Registration / Sign in
8:30 AM - 12:00 PM Trail open for Poker Ride
11:00 AM – 12:30 PM Lunch Available
12:30 PM Poker Game, Prizes and Drawings
2:00 PM Event Finished










Negative Coggins required 
stallions welcome - wear yellow ribbon 
Kickers - wear red ribbons


REGISTER NOW at Trail of Hearts Annual Benefit Ride for People with Disabilities

Fill out the registration form online

Pay via PayPal by credit card, echeck or paypal

OR fill out the form, print it and send it in with a check or money order



FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT JANET SAMPSON AT 386-362-7143 #5 OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## jsampsonccs (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry the pictures came out so large working on getting this fixed now.
Janet Sampson


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

we have something like that every year. It is the Humane Society Benefit ride. it is a 2 day trail ride it is sooo fun


----------

